# JA's "The Prince's Own" Scotley/Henry Northantis Solo/RG



## Scotley (Jun 9, 2013)

Initial OOC Thread for JA's Princes Own 2

Current Game

Out dated initial thread

Out dated main thread

*Henry Northantis* 

Game Info 

Race: Human
Class: Bard/Fighter/Cavalier/Battle Herald
Level: 1/4/1/1
Alignment: Neutral Good
Languages: Common, Celestial and Draconic
Deity: Iomedae goddess of righteous valor, justice, and honor.
Age:17

Abilities 

STR: 20 (+5) 13 points +2 race +1 4th level
DEX: 12 (+1) 2 points
CON: 14 (+2) 5 points
INT: 12 (+1) 2 points
WIS: 12 (+1) 2 points
CHA: 14 (+2) 5 points

[sblock=Combat] 

HP: 86 = [1d8=8] + [6d10=60]+14 (CON) + 0 (misc) + 2 (favored class)
AC: 15 = 10 + 4 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 1 (DEX) + 0 (misc)
AC Touch: 11 = 10 + 1 (DEX) + (misc)
AC Flatfooted: 14 = 10 + 4 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 0 (misc)
INIT: +1 = +1 (DEX) + 0 (misc)
BAB: +6 = +0 (Bard)+4 (Fighter)+1 (Cavalier) +1 (Battle Hearld)
CMB: +11 = +5 (STR) + 6 (BAB)
CMD: 22 = 10 + 5 (STR) + 1 (DEX) + 6 (BAB)
Fort: +8 = +6 (base) + 2 (CON)
Reflex: +5 = +4 (base) + 1 (DEX)
Will: +7 = +5 (base) + 1 (WIS) +1 (TRAIT)
Speed: 30
Damage Reduction: -
Spell Resistance: -
Spell Failure: -

Weapon Stats 

EXAMPLE:
Greatsword(melee): +12/+7 = +6/+1 (BAB) + 5 (STR) + 1 (feat)/ DMG = 2d6+9=7(Str)+2 (specialization), CRIT 19-20x2 (+10/+5 attack/+15 damage power attack) (S 2-handed)
Lance(Melee): +11/+7 = +6/+1 (BAB) +5 (STR)/ DMG=1d8+7=+7(STR), CRIT 20x3 (+9/+4attack/+13 damage power attack) (P 2-handed reach 10’)
Longbow(ranged 110’): +7/+2=+6/+1(BAB) +1 (DEX)/DMG=1d8+5=+5(STR), CRIT 20x3 (P)
Heavy Flail(melee): +11/+7 = +6/+1 (BAB) +5 (STR)/ DMG=1d10+7=+7(STR), CRIT 19-20x2 (+9/+4attack/+13 damage power attack) (B 2-handed disarm, trip)
Whip, Scorpian(melee):+11/+7=+6/+1 (BAB)+5 (STR)/DMG=1d4+5=+5(STR), CRIT 20x2 (S light, disarm, performance, trip, reach 15’)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Racial Traits]

•	+2 to One Ability Score: Human characters get a +2 bonus to one ability score of their choice at creation to represent their varied nature.
•	Medium: Humans are Medium creatures and have no bonuses or penalties due to their size.
•	Normal Speed: Humans have a base speed of 30 feet.
•	Bonus Feat: Humans select one extra feat at 1st level.
•	Skilled: Humans gain an additional skill rank at first level and one additional rank whenever they gain a level.
•	Languages: Humans begin play speaking Common. Humans with high Intelligence scores can choose any languages they want (except secret languages, such as Druidic).
[/sblock]

[sblock=Bard Class Features] 

Weapon and Armor Proficiency: A bard is proficient with all simple weapons, plus the longsword, rapier, sap, short sword, shortbow, and whip. Bards are also proficient with light armor and shields (except tower shields). A bard can cast bard spells while wearing light armor and using a shield without incurring the normal arcane spell failure chance.
Spells: A bard casts arcane spells drawn from the bard spell list. He can cast any spell he knows without preparing it ahead of time. Every bard spell has a verbal component (singing, reciting, or music). To learn or cast a spell, a bard must have a Charisma score equal to at least 10 + the spell level. The Difficulty Class for a saving throw against a bard’s spell is 10 + the spell level + the bard’s Charisma modifier. A Bard can use Cantrips which do not use up a slot. 
Bardic Knowledge (Ex): A bard adds half his class level (minimum 1) to all Knowledge skill checks and may make all Knowledge skill checks untrained.

Bardic Performance: A bard is trained to use the Perform skill to create magical effects on those around him, including himself if desired. He can use this ability for a number of rounds per day equal to 4 + his Charisma modifier. At each level after 1st a bard can use bardic performance for 2 additional rounds per day. Each round, the bard can produce any one of the types of bardic performance that he has mastered, as indicated by his level.

Starting a bardic performance is a standard action, but it can be maintained each round as a free action. Changing a bardic performance from one effect to another requires the bard to stop the previous performance and start a new one as a standard action.


Countersong (Su): At 1st level, a bard learns to counter magic effects that depend on sound (but not spells that have verbal components.) Each round of the countersong he makes a Perform (keyboard, percussion, wind, string, or sing) skill check. Any creature within 30 feet of the bard (including the bard himself) that is affected by a sonic or language-dependent magical attack may use the bard's Perform check result in place of its saving throw if, after the saving throw is rolled, the Perform check result proves to be higher. If a creature within range of the countersong is already under the effect of a non-instantaneous sonic or language-dependent magical attack, it gains another saving throw against the effect each round it hears the countersong, but it must use the bard's Perform skill check result for the save. Countersong does not work on effects that don't allow saves. Countersong relies on audible components.

Distraction (Su): At 1st level, a bard can use his performance to counter magic effects that depend on sight. Each round of the distraction, he makes a Perform (act, comedy, dance, or oratory) skill check. Any creature within 30 feet of the bard (including the bard himself) that is affected by an illusion (pattern) or illusion (figment) magical attack may use the bard’s Perform check result in place of its saving throw if, after the saving throw is rolled, the Perform check result proves to be higher. If a creature within range of the distraction is already under the effect of a non-instantaneous illusion (pattern) or illusion (figment) magical attack, it gains another saving throw against the effect each round it sees the distraction, but it must use the bard’s Perform check result for the save. Distraction does not work on effects that don’t allow saves. Distraction relies on visual components.

Fascinate (Su): At 1st level, a bard can use his performance to cause one or more creatures to become fascinated with him. Each creature to be fascinated must be within 90 feet, able to see and hear the bard, and capable of paying attention to him. The bard must also be able to see the creatures affected. The distraction of a nearby combat or other dangers prevents the ability from working. For every three levels a bard has attained beyond 1st, he can target one additional creature with this ability.

Each creature within range receives a Will save (DC 10 + 1/2 the bard’s level + the bard’s Cha modifier) to negate the effect. If a creature’s saving throw succeeds, the bard cannot attempt to fascinate that creature again for 24 hours. If its saving throw fails, the creature sits quietly and observes the performance for as long as the bard continues to maintain it. While fascinated, a target takes a –4 penalty on skill checks made as reactions, such as Perception checks. Any potential threat to the target allows the target to make a new saving throw against the effect. Any obvious threat, such as someone drawing a weapon, casting a spell, or aiming a weapon at the target, automatically breaks the effect.

Fascinate is an enchantment (compulsion), mind-affecting ability. Fascinate relies on audible and visual components in order to function.

Inspire Courage (Su): A 1st level bard can use his performance to inspire courage in his allies (including himself), bolstering them against fear and improving their combat abilities. To be affected, an ally must be able to perceive the bard’s performance. An affected ally receives a +1 morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +1 competence bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls. At 5th level, and every six bard levels thereafter, this bonus increases by +1, to a maximum of +4 at 17th level. Inspire courage is a mind-affecting ability. Inspire courage can use audible or visual components. The bard must choose which component to use when starting his performance.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Fighter Class Features]

Weapon and Armor Proficiency: A fighter is proficient with all simple and martial weapons and with all armor (heavy, light, and medium) and shields (including tower shields).

Feats: Bonus combat feats at 1st level and each even level. 

Bravery (Ex): Starting at 2nd level, a fighter gains a +1 bonus on Will saves against fear. This bonus increases by +1 for every four levels beyond 2nd.

Armor Training (Ex): Starting at 3rd level, a fighter learns to be more maneuverable while wearing armor. Whenever he is wearing armor, he reduces the armor check penalty by 1 (to a minimum of 0) and increases the maximum Dexterity bonus allowed by his armor by 1. Every four levels thereafter (7th, 11th, and 15th), these bonuses increase by +1 each time, to a maximum –4 reduction of the armor check penalty and a +4 increase of the maximum Dexterity bonus allowed.

In addition, a fighter can also move at his normal speed while wearing medium armor. At 7th level, a fighter can move at his normal speed while wearing heavy armor.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Cavalier Class Features]

Weapon and Armor Proficiency: Cavaliers are proficient with all simple and martial weapons, with all types of armor (heavy, light, and medium) and with shields (except tower shields).

Challenge (Ex): Once per day, a cavalier can challenge a foe to combat. As a swift action, the cavalier chooses one target within sight to challenge. The cavalier’s melee attacks deal extra damage whenever the attacks are made against the target of his challenge. This extra damage is equal to the cavalier’s level. The cavalier can use this ability once per day at 1st level, plus one additional time per day for every three levels beyond 1st, to a maximum of seven times per day at 19th level.

Challenging a foe requires much of the cavalier’s concentration. The cavalier takes a –2 penalty to his Armor Class, except against attacks made by the target of his challenge.

The challenge remains in effect until the target is dead or unconscious or until the combat ends. Each cavalier’s challenge also includes another effect which is listed in the section describing the cavalier’s order.

Mount (Ex): A cavalier gains the service of a loyal and trusty steed to carry him into battle. This mount functions as a druid’s animal companion, using the cavalier’s level as his effective druid level. The creature must be one that he is capable of riding and is suitable as a mount. A Medium cavalier can select a camel or a horse. A Small cavalier can select a pony or wolf, but can also select a boar or a dog if he is at least 4th level. The GM might approve other animals as suitable mounts.

A cavalier does not take an armor check penalty on Ride checks while riding his mount. The mount is always considered combat trained and begins play with Light Armor Proficiency as a bonus feat. A cavalier’s mount does not gain the share spells special ability.

A cavalier’s bond with his mount is strong, with the pair learning to anticipate each other’s moods and moves. Should a cavalier’s mount die, the cavalier may find another mount to serve him after 1 week of mourning. This new mount does not gain the link, evasion, devotion, or improved evasion special abilities until the next time the cavalier gains a level.

Order (Ex): At 1st level, a cavalier must pledge himself to a specific order--Order of the Dragon 

Cavaliers belonging to the order of the dragon dedicate themselves to a group of like-minded individuals, be it a mercenary company or a small band of adventurers. These cavaliers believe in loyalty and friendship, and are willing to lay down their lives to protect their allies.

-Edicts: The cavalier must remain loyal to his allies and must always work to further the aims of the group. He must protect his allies from harm and defend their honor when called into doubt.

-Challenge: Whenever an order of the dragon cavalier issues a challenge, his allies receive a +1 circumstance bonus on melee attack rolls against the target of his challenge whenever he is threatening the target. This bonus increases by +1 for every four levels the cavalier possesses.

-Skills: An order of the dragon cavalier adds Perception (Wis) and Survival (Wis) to his list of class skills. In addition, whenever an order of the dragon cavalier uses Survival to provide food and water for his allies or to protect his allies from harsh weather, he receives a bonus on the check equal to 1/2 his cavalier level (minimum +1).

-Order Abilities: A cavalier that belongs to the order of the dragon gains the following abilities as he increases in level.

-Aid Allies (Ex): At 2nd level, whenever an order of the dragon cavalier uses the aid another action to assist one of his allies, the ally receives a +3 bonus to his armor class, attack roll, saving throw, or skill check. At 8th level, and every six levels thereafter, this bonus increases by an additional +1.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Battle Herald Class Features]

Weapon and Armor Proficiency: A battle herald gains no proficiency with any weapon or armor.

Inspiring Command (Ex): A battle herald uses her keen tactical acumen and decisive judgment to lead others to victory, as well as her mastery of command to assist herself and her allies in battle. 

All battle heralds may use inspiring command to inspire courage (as the bardic performance ability); bard and battle herald levels stack to determine the bonuses provided by inspire courage. 

At 1st level, and every two levels thereafter, the battle herald chooses one command to learn. Unless otherwise noted, these abilities provide a competence bonus equal to the battle herald’s inspiring command bonus to her and to all allies within 60 feet able to see or hear her. Commands marked with an asterisk have the same range as above but only affect a certain number of allies (which can include the battle herald). 

Issuing an inspiring command is a move action. At 5th level, this becomes a swift action, and at 10th level, it becomes an immediate action. Maintaining an inspiring command is a free action that cannot be disrupted, but its effects end immediately if the battle herald is killed or otherwise prevented from taking actions (such as being dazed, helpless, or stunned). The battle herald cannot have more than one command in effect at a time. She may use this ability for a number of rounds per day equal to 4 + her Charisma modifier, plus 2 additional rounds per level after 1st. She may use rounds of bardic performance to issue inspiring commands, but not vice versa. Inspiring commands are language-dependent, mind-affecting effects. The battle herald cannot maintain an inspiring command and a bardic performance at the same time (this does not preclude abilities such as persistent command or the Lingering Performance feat, which continue an inspiring command or bardic performance after the battle herald stops maintaining it).

Inspired Tactics: Allies apply the battle herald’s inspiring command bonus on critical hit confirmation rolls, on combat maneuver checks, and as a dodge bonus to AC against any attacks of opportunity provoked by combat maneuvers.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Feats & Traits] 

Human Bonus-Intimidating Prowess--Add Str to Intimidate in addition to Cha
1st lvl-Extra Performance—6 extra rounds of performance per day.
1st Fighter Bonus-Power Attack--Trade melee attack bonus for damage +2 for +4 or +6
2nd Fighter Bonus-Weapon Focus (Great Sword)-- +1 bonus on attack rolls with one weapon
3rd lvl-Dazzling Display--Intimidate all foes within 30 feet
4th Fighter Bonus-Weapon Specialization (Great Sword)-- +2 bonus on damage rolls with one weapon
5th –Cornugon Smash--Make free intimidate checks when you power attack.
7th -Shatter Defenses--Hindered foes are flat-footed

Traits:
a) Magical Knack--+2 caster level as Bard
b) Indomitable Faith--+1 trait bonus on Will Saves 
c) Extremely Fashionable--+1 trait bonus on Bluff, Diplomacy and Intimidate when wearing clothes/jewelry worth at least 150 gp and not covered in mud or gore.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Skills] 

Skill Ranks: 40 = [6 (Bard) + 1 (INT)] x 1 (LvL)]+[2(Fighter)+1(INT)x 4(LvL)]+[4(Cavalier or Battle Herald)+1(INT) x 2 (LVL)] + 7 (Human Bonus) + 2 (Favored Class)
Max Ranks: 00 
ACP: -0

Skills:
() = class skill
^ = trained only

```
Total                      Stat   Rank  CS  Misc  ACP
+05 =  Acrobatics          +01    +01   +5  +00   -0   DEX
+00 =  Appraise            +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+06 =  Bluff               +01    +01   +3  +01*       CHA
+05 =  Climb               +05    +00   +0  +00   -0   STR
+00 =  Craft:_____         +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+11 =  Diplomacy           +02    +05   +3  +01*       CHA
+na =  Disable Device^     +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+02 =  Disguise            +02    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+00 =  Escape Artist       +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+00 =  Fly                 +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+06 =  Handle Animal^      +02    +01   +3  +00        CHA
+05 =  Heal                +01    +01   +3  +00        WIS
+17 =  Intimidate          +07    +06   +3  +01*       CHA
+06 =  Know:Arcana^        +01    +01   +3  +01        INT
+06 =  Know: Dungeoneer  ^ +01    +01   +3  +01        INT
+02 =  Know:Engineering^   +01    +00   +0  +01        INT
+02 =  Know:Geography^     +01    +00   +0  +01        INT
+06 =  Know:History^       +01    +01   +3  +01        INT
+02 =  Know:Local^         +01    +00   +0  +01        INT
+02 =  Know:Nature^        +01    +00   +0  +01        INT
+02 =  Know:Nobility^      +01    +00   +0  +01        INT
+02 =  Know:Planes^        +01    +00   +0  +01        INT
+06 =  Know:Religion^      +01    +01   +3  +01        INT
+05 =  Linguistics^        +01    +01   +3  +00        INT
+09 =  Perception          +01    +05   +3  +00        WIS
+09 =  Perform:Orate       +02    +04   +3  +00        CHA
+07 =  Perform:String      +02    +01   +3  +01        CHA
+06 =  Professn^:Soldier   +01    +02   +3  +00        WIS
+06 =  Ride                +01    +01   +3  +00   -0   DEX
+05 =  Sense Motive        +01    +01   +3  +00        WIS
+na =  Sleight of Hand^    +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+05 =  Spellcraft^         +01    +01   +3  +00        INT
+00 =  Stealth             +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+05 =  Survival            +01    +01   +3  +00        WIS
+08 =  Swim                +05    +01   +3  +00   -0   STR
+06 =  Use Magic Device^   +02    +01   +3  +00        CHA
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Spellcasting] 

Spells Known
0 Level (unlimited per day DC11): Detect Magic, Light, Mage Hand, Spark 
1st Level (3 per day DC12): Cure Light Wounds, Expeditious Retreat
[/sblock]

[sblock=Equipment] 


Equipment                    	Cost  Weight
Rapier                             20 gp

[sblock=Whip]Per the Black Company rules an Exceptional Scorpion Whip 155 gp

Henry acquired the whip as a prop for a character of a slave merchant he played in a performance at the bardic college. He had to practice long hours with the whip before the performance lest he accidentally injure someone in the company during the play. He became fascinated with the weapon and asked to purchase it from the props-keeper after the play ended. 
• Accurate: +1 to hit (any weapon) 
• Deadly: Increases the threat range of any x2 weapon by 1 (any weapon) 
• Sharp: +1 to damage - bonus applied before multipliers (slashing/piercing weapons) 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Instrument]Per the Black Company rules an Exceptional Fiddle 150 gp

Upon hearing that Henry was to serve the royal household, one of his bardic instructors gave him a special fiddle. This instrument is known as the 'The Lady Rose' for the feminine curves of its form and the rosewood used it its construction along with flame maple. An unusually well-made piece it is rumored to be Elf-made. While no one is sure it is clear that the silver inlay-ed roses that decorate the fiddle seem to take on a particularly striking glow under moonlight.  
• Decorative: Gain +1 to diplomacy checks while displaying item (any item) 
• Rugged: Item gains +2 to hardness and break DC (any item) 
• Well-Crafted: Provides a +1 bonus to a specific skill when used as intended (any item)
[/sblock]		

[sblock=Armor]Per the Black Company rules a Superior Chain Shirt 200 gp

• Double Fortified: 20% of any critical hit or sneak attack damage being negated (any armor)
• Light: Item is 10% lighter than normal (any item)
• Mastercraft: Reduces armor check penalty by 1, to a minimum of 0 (armor or shield) 

This very fine chain shirt is woven with threads to display a black horse at full chase across the chest. 
[/sblock]

Total weight carried:
Treasure: gp, sp, cp Gems:

Carrying Capacity:
light-
medium-
heavy- 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Animal Companion]

(Heavy) Horse
 N Large animal
 Init +4; Senses low-light vision, scent; Perception +8 
DEFENSE
AC 15, touch 13, flat-footed 11 (+4 Dex, –1 size, +2 natural)
 hp 19 (2d8+10)
 Fort +8, Ref +7, Will +3 

OFFENSE
Speed 50 ft.
 Melee bite +5 (1d4+5), 2 hooves +0 (1d6+2)
 Space 10 ft.; Reach 5 ft. 

STATISTICS

Str 20, Dex 18, Con 21, Int 2, Wis 17, Cha 11
 Base Atk +1; CMB +7; CMD 21 (25 vs. trip)
 Feats Endurance, RunB, Light Armor Proficiency (Cavalier Bonus)
 Skills Perception +8
 SQ docile 
SPECIAL ABILITIES
Docile (Ex)
Unless specifically trained for combat (see the Handle Animal skill, a horse's hooves are treated as secondary attacks.
No armor check penalties to Ride skill while riding this mount.
Combat Training (DC 20) An animal trained to bear a rider into combat knows the tricks attack, come, defend, down, guard, and heel. 
Stay (bonus trick)
Link (Ex)

A druid can handle her animal companion as a free action, or push it as a move action, even if she doesn’t have any ranks in the Handle Animal skill. The druid gains a +4 circumstance bonus on all wild empathy checks and Handle Animal checks made regarding an animal companion.

Share Spells (Ex)

The druid may cast a spell with a target of “You” on her animal companion (as a touch range spell) instead of on herself. A druid may cast spells on her animal companion even if the spells normally do not affect creatures of the companion’s type (animal). 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Character Details] 

Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Age: 17
Height: 6’5”
Weight: 185#
Hair Color: Black	
Eye Color: Blue	
Skin Color: Fair	
Appearance: A bit gangly and awkward having just grown into his full height. 
Demeanor: Shy and bookish
[/sblock]

[sblock=Background] 
Henry Northantis is the only son of Sir James Northantis and Mary (Hargraves) Northantis. Sir James is an able and trusted commander of His Majesties Horse Guards. Of only the most minor noble birth Sir James has none the less rose in rank on his strong ability and faithful loyalty to the crown. Unfortunately, Mary died when Henry was still relatively young. His youth was spent in rough military camps in summer and a military boarding school the rest of the year. Growing up around rough soldiers and camp followers was making little Henry too much a crude commoner and his father begin sending him to an academy to learn history, debate, oratory, diplomacy and even a little magic. Being somewhat awkward and of low birth relative to his peers at the school, young Henry gravitated to the Bards there. He was fascinated by the great heroes of the past and the stories of battle and romance. His studies of the martial arts have been somewhat of a disappointment. His fencing master finally gave up on teaching Henry the fine arts of foil and epee. The lad was just too heavy handed and seemed to have two left feet. In exasperation the master gave him a massive blunted Greatsword and sent him out to hack at trees. However, Henry found this much larger heavier weapon balanced his large frame and he finds it quite comfortable in his hands, though he has yet to learn to use it properly. In drama he has found a niche as well. His deep booming voice carries well to an audience on the stage and he has been playing heroic leaders and learning to recite their speeches with considerable style. His normal shy demeanor seems to fade when he is playing a role or debating a hotly contested point against his betters. His father has recently given him a fine gift for his 17th birthday--a huge stallion that Sir James won as the spoils of battle. It had belonged to enemy barbarian leader. The beast is as crude and undisciplined as the primitives from which it was one, but Sir James could see the potential in the animal and knew if his son could master it that such a massive brutish beast would be a terror on the lists or battlefield. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Personality/Appearance]
Henry is a bookish lad and while schooled in courtly manner and speech he tends to fall back on the course language and manner of the war camps when riled to anger. A strapping well-muscled lad he has yet to get comfortable with a recent growth spurt which has set him towering above most men. His mother’s people were large northmen and his has her blue eyes, fair skin and aristocratic features along with his father’s dark raven hair. He is a well featured lad and could even be called handsome if he could overcome his current awkwardness and stoop shoulder pose. Working with the Bards on stage he has developed an eye for fashion and a sense that clothes are in many ways just costumes. He has a knack for sensing how one’s style enhances the role one is playing. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Adventure Notes] 
None yet 
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 9, 2013)

Reserved for Treasure/XP should we survive long enough to get some.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 10, 2013)

Taking the letters in turn...

[sblock=The Item]

OOC: I hope you don't object to a repeat as I do believe this item is the best representation for Henry.


Henry spends most of the day thinking of his item considering and rejecting many things. He finally asks around the camp and determines who the finest tailor in the area for making military uniforms is and seeks him out and describes what he wants. 

It has to be a Guidon. The small twin tailed flag most popular with Cavalry units. Representing and directing troops in the midst of battle and in ceremonies throughout its history, the guidon has been an important facet of military maneuvers. It is also a mundane piece of military equipment. In his heart of hearts Henry wants to be a great leader of men like his father. It also reflects the character's abilities. He has several powers that serve to inspire others to greater ability. His challenge ability causes the foe to have eyes only for him and he is focused on intimidating foes. Both of these things are well represented by the guidon. 

It also gives him a chance to refine his thougths in its design. Red and Cream are the family colors. A red background represents the Military and Martial endevors. The red background will be banded in cream (white) suggesting peace and sincerity and wisdom tempering the military nature.

On the Guidon will be a horse courant (in full chase) representing his desire to be in the cavalry and also given its hearalic meaning of willingness to serve king and country with speed and valor. The horse is black suggesting power, mystery, formality and elegance.

Philosophically, Henry strives to always do right and thus provide an example for others to look up to and the Guidon can represent that as well. This Guidon will be made of practical allweather materials rather than silks and lace. Mounting on a spear suggests military honor and directness of purpose and action.

There is a boldness inherent in the choice such an item. The bearer of the Guidon has a position of great responsibility and honor and is seen as a leader as well as a follower of the larger force. Men have fought and died to keep the Guidon aloft and strived to seize it from the enemy.

Once he is confident that the item can be made of the highest quality to his specifications, Henry sets off to find a spear to mount the Guidon to. It should be well made and practical with minimal adornment and yet pleasing to the eye for the superior design and craftsmanship. The spear is not the item and merely will serve to provide the necessary display. It would not do to represent himself as a large phallic symbol.[/sblock]

His item established. Henry sets about tracking down everything he can find on the royal household. Who the major family members are, something of their history, who the important members of the staff are such as writer of the letter. He is particularly interested in any pictures of the family he can find. He wants to be sure he recognizes the important players when he meets them. He also tries to find out what he can about the livery of servants and retainers so that he can get a sense of who they are from their uniforms and any insignia they wear.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 10, 2013)

Really love the guideon idea  

The following are members of the immediate Royal Family - (I will have to get back to actual names )
King Roland Vasa V
Barton Vasa (son)
Kishon Vasa (son)
Katherine Deauxrire (daughter)
Michael Vasa (Grandson)
Rolf Vasa (Grandson)
Henry Vasa (Grandson)
Mica Vasa (Great Grandson)
Henry Vasa (Great Grandson)
Robert Vasa (Great Grandson)
Emily Deaurire (Great Granddaughter)

Tradition holds that candiate members of the household will dress in dark grey pants with dove grey shirts. Each with silver triming. A dark grey cloak with the Vasa Crest in silver appears on the left breast of the cloak. The grey is to reflect the seperation and transition from their family obligations and duties to those of the royal household during the year long candidacy. Upon successful completion of the candiddacy you are then placed into the royal household with the following casteL

Candidate Members - Dark grey and dove grey
Pages - Scarlet Red Trousers and White shirts (Scarlet cloak)
Squire - Scarlet Red Trousers  and White shirts.. Black piping on the shirt and trousers.
Gentlmen of the House - Scarlet Red Trousers / white Shirts silver piping.
Senior members of the House Scarlet Red Trousers . white shirts gold piping
Equirerry - (in direct service to an individual royal familyl member) Black Trousers / Scarlet tunic
Senior Equierry - Black Trousers / Scarlet tunic black piping on the shirt
Private Equirrey - Black trousers . Black Tunic 
You also have several division of the household Garden, Stables, Kitchen, Chamberlains, Maids, Butlers, Secretaries, etc. each with a heirarchy and all under the control of the Master of the Household.

More to come later..but his is  start.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 10, 2013)

Excellent, that the sort of thing I was looking for.

He will fire off a letter 

To George Balon, Master of the Household.

Sir, 

Will there be space available for a pavilion of very modest size, three rooms, as well as nearby stabling for a mount and pack animals?

Will candidates be expected to provide their own uniforms? If so could you please forward specifications. 

Very Respectfully Yours, 
Henry Northantis, Candidate


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 10, 2013)

The letter is posted and the following response is received in the next days post

Dear Sir,

We are in receipt of you inquiry and will be more than happy to address your questions. "The Green" is expansive enough to accomodate a pavillon should you do desire. Arrangements have already been made with the Ministry of War to provide junior officer sized tents for all candidates starting the 5th day before the intake . As to the stabling and provisioing of personal mounts, that will be need to be arranged at your own expense as you currently have no warrant allowing you the priviledge of his majesties stables. You might consider either "The Avery Livery" or ""The Spirited Animal" as both are reputable firms operating with a royal license.

Respectfully,
George Balon
Master of the House
By Howard Rakin secretary


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 10, 2013)

The letter is posted and the following response is received in the next days post

Dear Sir,

We are in receipt of you inquiry and will be more than happy to address your questions. "The Green" is expansive enough to accomodate a pavillon should you do desire. Arrangements have already been made with the Ministry of War to provide junior officer sized tents for all candidates starting the 5th day before the intake . As to the stabling and provisioing of personal mounts, that will be need to be arranged at your own expense as you currently have no warrant allowing you the priviledge of his majesties stables. You might consider either "The Avery Livery" or ""The Spirited Animal" as both are reputable firms operating with a royal license.

Household livery will be issued on the morning if the intake but may also be picked up anytime after the 5 day prior on the Green"
Respectfully,
George Balon
Master of the House
By Howard Rakin secretary


----------



## Scotley (Jun 10, 2013)

Henry sets about spending the 'enjoy your in vesture' funds with a purpose. He selects a riding horse for the trip and three pack animals. He seeks the guidance of one of his father's calvary officers selecting local breeds of high quality yet reasonable price in hopes of selling them in the capital for a profit after his journey. He revisits the tailor who is working on his guidon and gets clothes in the latest court fashions made as well as a traveling outfit for the journey. Seeing he won't have to spend on lodging he instead seeks out some tasteful decorations to dress up the tent. Hangings, and matching pillows, a box of incense and a decorative burner, an everburning torch as well as some theater masks--drama and comedy to reflect his current studies. He picks up a few more books on the royals, law, history and such for both reading and decoration. He includes a couple of banners to hang at the door identifying his house and personal sigil of the black horse courant along with some plain banners in dove and charcoal with a small silver Vasa crest to replace them with on the day of the in vesture. 

He takes a similar approach to the mounts for some provisions for the five days prior to the in vesture (not the food for 1000 from the local region, I'll get to that later). He selects a few cases of good local wine he can get a good price with an eye toward selling any left-overs at a profit. He'll get a small cask of ale and beer as well as some brandy and a little liquor. He'll arrange for generous quantities some things that will travel well such as honey, caviar, cheese and smoked meats purchased here and reserve some cash for breads, pastries fruits and other perishables upon arrival. He'll hire a personal valet to attend him and maintain the clothes, food etc for the week of travel and festivities. This gentleman should come with the best references and look the part as well. He'll set him up with fine livery as well. Generous wages with a very handsome bonus should his services be exemplary. 

My expectation is that he'll be able to cut a dashing figure in the latest fashion and put out a very nice spread in a well appointed tent with a servant on hand to take care of all the details. He'll plan to use all the money, reserving some for emergencies, but if he has food and drink left he'll sell it and return the cost to the royal household, but keeping any profits he might secure.

He'll keep careful and detail records for William Kane, Minister of Finance.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 10, 2013)

In response to the letter and warrants from Colin Shieldarm Lord High Justice Henry sets about researching interesting court cases in his area over the last 15-20 years. He'll look for any obvious travesties of justice that he could correct by either imprisoning or freeing someone. I'm assuming that it won't be quite that easy. So, here's what I have in mind. 

He'll look for someone who has skills that would be useful to the kingdom if that person were released. I'm thinking a skilled artisan such as a crafter of magic items, an alchemist, a healer or other skilled craftsman. Maybe a particularly talented military officer. The person Henry wants to talk to would need to be someone who committed a crime of passion that is not likely to recur. I'm thinking property crime or something carefully planned would be out. Someone who was relatively young and committed the crime in a moment of rage, passion or weakness. Ideally, the criminal's victim and family are no longer in the picture. It must also be a person with no history of conflict with the royal family. Can I find one or more such persons rotting in prison? And can Henry get in to see them for a private chat?


----------



## Scotley (Jun 10, 2013)

In response to the letter from Abigail Silverspoon Mistress of the Kitchens: 

Henry will consult any travel guides of the region to see what folks from outside him lands think of as regional specialties. He'll also visit fine local restaurants and get a sense of what the best regional dishes are. From this he comes up with the following list:

Being late spring the local berries are in season, but most other crops are not. Mushrooms are abundant at this time of year. He can also get lots of potatoes. He will select a local berry, the black thistleberry, that can be gotten in sufficient quantity to serve in both pies for a 1000 and in a savory sauce for the meat. The beef here abouts is particularly fine and so he selects thick slices of tenderloin to be grilled medium rare and served with a local mushrooms rumored to boost a man's potency topped with a savory sauce rich with local herbs, garlic and the black thistleberrys. For the potatoes he'll have them prepared in a special local style. Each potato is sliced repeated very thin about three-quarters of the way down bent back to separate the slices. Between each slice a bit of butter is placed and the potatoes are roasted until mostly done and then topped with grated dry aged local cheese (think parmigiana), bread crumbs and salt and pepper before the finally cooking. The result is potatoes that are crisp and very flavorful. The style is unique to the local region. That's a Meat, Potato and Pie. We'll add a very good local aged cheese made from a blend of cows and sheeps milk and a local liquore made from local nuts, rose petals and herbs. Finally, a hearty red wine. Something that can stand up to the heavy beef dish. I'll clarify with Mistress Silverspoon that this will be a total of six items--In my case the beef and mushroom dish with berry sauce, the potato dish, a cheese, a pie, a wine and a liquore. If I am instead to have six foods and six beverages I'll add to the list another food--perhaps something baked?, the best two local wines a white and a sparkling, the finest ale to be had and a local spirit. My thoughts are that I can bring local flair that will be unusual and interesting without straying too far from most people's meat and potatoes comfort zone. 

Since there was noting in this letter about secrecy...Now, while I will not say anything directly, I will suggest to family members in confidence that they might want to option some of the wine, mushrooms, cheese and liquore on the off chance that one or more of them may see a spike in popularity in the coming season. Of course I can promise nothing. I have particularly high hopes for the mushroom with a reputation for enhancing potency.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 11, 2013)

The foodstuff and horseflesh are easy to acquire especially since Henry has hard cash to pay for it and in fact he get a discount as he is paying cash..roll a d20 and add 6 %  thats your discount. Also you do know of a impeciabble mannerd young man who was left stranded by a traveling merchant who beat him and left him high and dry about a year ago. He is about 15 and can both read and write (in fact he has an excellent hand with both court script and normal lettering). In fact he has survived this last year by writing letters and helping merchants keep their accounts.

Court fashion is a little more difficult as they can only make it from patterns. To be truly court worth you need someone in the capital or a lager city.

The case that immediately comes to Henry mind is the unfair application of justice in regards to William Deerrun. The case was infamous last year and almost caused a peseant uprising when he was convicted of the murder of Baron Harkonen nephew. The young man walked in upon the nephew brutally raping his young wife and lost his sense and killed the nephew with an axe. Alas he was to late to save his young wife and she died from the injury a week later. Heartbroken the young man said nothing in his defense and he was found guilty of murder by the Barons pet judge and senticed to 30 years in prison.  Henry would imagine that the simple presence of the royal warrant would get him pretty far with the local jailers.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 11, 2013)

Alright, change in plan. First, approach the young man about the job as a valet and scribe for a week including a trip to the capital. If I can swing it I continue to use him after my appointment. He got a name? Additionally, I'll put him to use for an additional week helping me with prep if he is agreeable. If so I'll set him to work immediately gathering what he can on Deerrun and Harkonen. What he can find in the papers and what gossip he can pick up from the merchants. I'll also ask around the family about Harkonen and his connections. Since my freeing Deerrun is gonna almost certainly piss him off I need to know just how important he is, if he has any meaningful ties to the royals and who his friends are. See if I can get in to see Deerrun as soon as I have some decent intel on Harkonen. 

discount roll (1d20+6=11) Not great, but still not too shabby. With a bit of luck I can turn a modest profit. 

I'll have the local tailor get a full set of my measurements, make traveling clothes for myself and the scribe assuming he takes the gig as well as livery for him and one outfit of the finest local style since that might well be as useful as court fashion. Additionally, a brace of traditional outfits of best material. Something classic and understated. Something that says Henry knows classic style and doesn't have to follow the whim of court. The tailor's best work and time honored materials. I'll get his recommendation for a tailor I can contact in the Capital. I'll have the servant write a letter requesting a couple of outfits in the latest courtly fashion for a young man of breeding and taste to Henry's measurements for delivery the day I will arrive.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 11, 2013)

The young man is more than agreeable and offers to work for a pittance as your getting himback to a place his talents can fluorysh .. His name is daniel wheaton
.

You know harkone we enough to know he is a nasty piece of business treats his livestock better than his serfs and laborers He is however extremely wealthy and has a large army that he supplies with his own araments business . There is no love lost bewteen him and your family and in fact most of the nobility in your area as his army often skirmishes with the local powers

The tailoring is easily accomploshied

And you can indeex secure a cinversation with the prisoner


----------



## Scotley (Jun 11, 2013)

I will go visit Mr. Deerrun. What was his profession and social rank? Is he a commoner? 

Also, I updated post #10 above slightly and I think I have the right of it now. Let me know if I'm on track there with the food request.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 11, 2013)

Now, time to dig through Henry's memories for relations in the Capital. I'm looking for a dowager. Do I have any older ladies living there even if fairly distant relations? I'm looking for someone who will be up on the latest gossip. Who the eligible lads and ladies are, what scandals are brewing. Who's star is rising and who's on the way down. Things like what artists, actors and musicians are hot. If I can find such a relation I'll compose a nice letter telling them I'll be moving to the Capital to serve in the Royal household and I would like to visit for tea, preferably on the first day I'll be in town. I'll have the letter accompanied by a box of whatever sweet I think the old dear might like. I figure having a Cousin twice removed coming to serve will be a feather in her cap she'll be happy to brag about and it will give me a bit of useful info.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 11, 2013)

Spot on with the food

His rank is actually as a skilled craftsman he is sn accomplished woodworker

Roll some perctile on the auntie higher is better


----------



## Scotley (Jun 11, 2013)

auntie reaction (1d100=17)

Well, not as good as I might have hoped...


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 11, 2013)

You do recall a sister of a great uncle ( by marriage) her name is Baroness Matilda Walking. No one really knows her.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 11, 2013)

Does the Baroness respond to my request to have tea? 

Make some inquiries as to how the Harkonen family's relations with the crown. Do they have a lot of contracts for arms with the crown? 

Henry sets off to see William Deerrun.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh sorry missed that part .. Yes she does respond an appoitment for the third day before the intake

The harkone relations with the crown are very mixed they do have a few royal contracts but they are also a royal headache squabbling as they do with other noble fsmilies

Henry arrives and is greeted by the inderwarden how may i help u


----------



## Scotley (Jun 15, 2013)

Okay, another wave of business. Have Daniel Wheaton send a letter and a deposit to "The Spirited Animal" to arrange stabling for our mounts/pack animals for the time of the Investure. Be sure to drop the name George Balen Master of the House as having commended the establishment to me.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 15, 2013)

J. Alexander said:


> Henry arrives and is greeted by the inderwarden how may i help u




"Thank you for seeing me. I am on a matter of some urgency for Colin Shieldarm Lord High Justice." Show the Warrant for release to the Inderwarden. Make sure the signature on other warrant is just visible underneath as I hold it out and Henry will have a several sheets of similar blank paper under that suggesting he has a significant stack of such documents. He wears dark traveling clothes with no badge of office and a tricorn hat pulled low to shadow his face. He wears his signate ring turned down, so it is clear his is wearing a ring but concealing the house. "This matter is very delicate and it would be best if news of my visit were not spread. I'm sure you understand. I need to speak with a prisoner." He consults a list of names he has prepared earlier. Several are crossed off, but the name William Deerrun is next on the list and he reads it aloud. "William Deerrun." Next to the name he has written 'Murder.'


----------



## Scotley (Jun 15, 2013)

I added three interesting toys to Henry with his starting funds under equipment above. Let me know what you think.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 15, 2013)

The letter is sent with a small deposit and  Henry lays to rest the task of stabling his horses etc.

The inderwarder is very responsive to the letter and Henry is lead to a what appears to be a minimial security cell. A young man of perhaps 23 is sitting on a stool carving a piece of wood. He appears to be about 5'10 with a solid build. "Deerun you have a visitor" and the inderwarden ushers Henry inn.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 15, 2013)

"You are William Deerrun? and you stand convicted of murder?"

Presuming Henry gets and affirmative answer he will approach. "I need to talk with you sir. On a matter I hope will be of mutual benefit and to the benefit of the crown." 

"Would you like to leave this place and return to a life of freedom? I cannot undo what was done to your family or what you have done in response. But I could take you from this place this very evening with certain conditions."

Henry pauses to see what response the man makes.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 15, 2013)

With deeply sad eyes the young man says " I lost my life a few years back" then adds "But i am sure there must be better ways to spend my time than sitting on my arse in this place"


----------



## Scotley (Jun 17, 2013)

"It would be necessary for you to swear an oath to give up any plans of revenge and start new. To do nothing that would bring embarrassment to the Royal house of Vasa and to perform one service to me at a later time. That service would not require you to violate the first two requirements. I would give you commissions for some work that would give you a stake to start over. From there your life would be your own."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 17, 2013)

OOC: Saw the first post. Any problem with Henry and Daniel arriving by horse rather than portal? Can we start posting tonight or should we wait until morning. I am obviously still working out a couple things in this thread as well.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 17, 2013)

Hey...nope  not at all....but you will have to have taken the portal to a corresponding one in the capital as it is quite far away. Giving that you are on horseback they would have directed to you to one of the main gate ones ..that cool?

You can post in the thread if you like and we can finish up here as well that is why we are having the solo threads


----------



## Scotley (Jun 17, 2013)

Perfect. How's Deerrun take the offer?


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 17, 2013)

As he killed the perp..he really has no other axe to grind....he does accept your offer...


----------



## Scotley (Jun 17, 2013)

After securing the oath, Henry makes a handsome offer for some work. The rates he offers are generous coming from the money he was given to 'enjoy the intake'. "I need a few things. Could you make me a pair of military officers campaign desks? Small and portable with folding legs, space for paper, ink, pens and other supplies as well as some storage. I'd like some of the storage to be hidden and protected by puzzle locks. They should be of quality woods with one utilitarian and slightly larger for my servant secretary and the other a bit more ornate and compact for me, still elegant and functional. In addition to these I would like a pair of comfortable camp chairs sized for my height and build and again elegantly decorative. Once those are complete I'd like you to start work on a third campaign desk, the finest of the three as gift for my father. The first two desks, and the chairs I need rather quickly, but you can take your time on the third. I am prepared to pay for all in advance so that you can pay for materials and tools as well as a space to work. I will also commend your work to my family in hopes of getting you some business to get started. There after I hope you'll be able to establish yourself, I'm told you are quite skilled."  .

Henry makes arrangements for the release and arranges for contact with the young man once he gets settled.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 17, 2013)

The young man accepts and says he can have them all ready in a fortnight


----------



## Scotley (Jun 17, 2013)

Okay, will have Daniel track down a couple more books before our journey. A guidebook to the Capital and some introductory texts for the laws of the land.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 17, 2013)

He can locate a few old maps and the local barrister has a semi current book of stautes


----------



## Scotley (Jun 17, 2013)

That out of the way...

Henry bids his father goodbye and rides with his servant and pack animals to the local portal and is transfered to the outskirts of the Capital. Henry can't help grin at the use of such powerful magic as well as the sights of the city before him. Having spent a little time familiarizing himself with the maps his eyes immediately seek out landmarks. He'll make his way to the Palace and Green doing a bit of sight seeing along the way. Once he finds his tent he puts out his banners and sets Daniel to getting the household in order. He'll go to the stable he made arrangements with and get the mounts stabled. He'll give the stable hand an extra couple of gold to see that the horses are kept presentable as he hopes to sell them before the week is out. If the lad comes across a good buyer there will be a little something extra from the sale in it for him as well.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 17, 2013)

For a modest sum of 5 gold the stable master will have them groomed for auction


----------



## Scotley (Jun 17, 2013)

Pay the man. Set off to visit the local tailor I arranged to make some court fashion.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 17, 2013)

The local tailor is in the shop Reubensteun and Sons.. Currently the fashion is for pastels ~


----------



## Scotley (Jun 17, 2013)

I believe Henry had sent ahead for two outfits in the latest court fashion. He'll get a final fitting and hope he doesn't look too foolish in orange sherbet, salmon pink, cornflower blue and mint green. He'll try to get a little gossip about what folks are wearing this season and who the tailor thinks has the best fashion sense. Upon finishing there he'll go to pick up his uniforms.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 18, 2013)

A brief chat with the tailor yields the information that grey and dark grey will be soon back in fashion as it give the impression of having royal favor / approval.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 18, 2013)

Trusting to the man's wisdom, Henry orders a classically tailored suit in grays for pick up later in the week. 

He then goes back to the tent so see how Daniel is doing getting things arranged. He trades his travel clothes for one of the traditional outfits of his homeland and goes for a walk around the Green to take in the sights.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 18, 2013)

Daniel had the tent smartly arranged and presentable

Walking about henry is astinished at the number of people and costums


----------



## Scotley (Jun 18, 2013)

Henry will just make the rounds and get an over-view of what is happening and try to get a feel for the types of folk who will serve. He is very concerned about what capacity he might serve in.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 19, 2013)

Intially Candidates are oriented in the various aspect of the royal house and how things operated...they spend time in the kitchens, the stable, the chancery, etc were their apptitude is judged. This goes on for about 6 months then they begin prepartion for service..


----------



## Scotley (Jun 19, 2013)

Seeing that he's in for a long haul and that he might be shoveling horse dung for months, Henry decides he better start enjoying the next five days. He's starts to pursue the food and drink in earnest after making sure Daniel understands he must have Henry up, reasonably sober and extremely presentable in time for afternoon tea tomorrow with Baroness Matilda Walking.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 19, 2013)

Before he gets too deep in his cups, Henry remembers he should pen a note to his father letting him know that he has arrived safely and is settling in. He takes the time to thank him again for the sacrifices that have made this possible.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 20, 2013)

Daniel awakens you at 11 am with a hot bath already drawn .. You have an hour and a half to prep sir as its about a 90 minute trip by carriage to your appointment


----------



## Scotley (Jun 20, 2013)

Henry gets ready as best he can in his hungover state dressing in his classic conservative formal attire and gathering the sweets he bought as a gift. He'll have Daniel order a carriage while he eats a little something and drinks water and strong coffee. He'll pick up some fresh flowers along the way and try to arrive just slightly early.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 21, 2013)

A carriage arrives promptly and Henry is taking along the Western Avenue of Noble Mansions until he is just past the last grand estate and into a smaller but no less affluent neighborhood.  Neat steel gates are swung open by the gatekeeper and up the two coach wide carriage way Henry procedes until he reaches a large hexagon turn way directly in front of a large 4 story queen ann style home.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 21, 2013)

Henry tips the driver generously as he expects one who lives in such a place might. He alights from the carriage and takes up his gifts and pauses to admire the house and grounds before presenting his card at the door.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 21, 2013)

The door is opened by a classical dressed houseman who welcomes you . The house us decorated in classical enduring colors as well and very tastefully furnished. Well polished wood and crystsal gleam. You are expected sir and he leads Henry into a receving room just off the entryway. Henry guess this is a room used to greet those the owner is unsure about .  A few minutes later and older lady impecciable dressed and walking heavily with a cane enters. " uou must br Henry"


----------



## Scotley (Jun 21, 2013)

Henry tries a courtly bow, "You are correct. Baroness Walking I presume? I have a small token of my esteem for you." He offers up the flowers and sweets. "I thank you for seeing me. As I mentioned in my letter I will be living at the palace and being new to politics and the capital I hoped to benefit from your wisdom and guidance."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 22, 2013)

Taking the offered sweets and flowers she hands them to a footman. Please. Be seated she says as she takes a seat . I wish i could be of assistance but i have not been active at court in over 50 years


----------



## Scotley (Jun 22, 2013)

"But surely so close to the heart of things you hear some news? At least more than I got traipsing about the wilderlands with Horse Guards o tucked away at boarding schools. Well no matter. I really just felt that it would be remiss of me not to make contact with family here. I am at your service should you need anything at all. And I hope if you have time you'll be able to talk on occasion. You have at least been active at court which puts your knowledge ahead of mine even if you are out of practice."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 26, 2013)

Sorry for the delay

"Perhaps we can do tea on occasion" she says "Otherwise my normal receiving hours are tuesday and thursday 2 to 4 in the afternoon if you would care to drop by"

While not the reception he was hoping for henry feels like there may be an opportunity here as the lady at one point did enjoy some time at court


----------



## Scotley (Jun 26, 2013)

"I do have another request for you to consider. As I am new here in the capital I know very few people here. I would like to meet some other young people from respectable families. I though perhaps you might have connections that would facilitate such contact."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 29, 2013)

"I do think we can do that for you at the least" she says.."it may take a week or so but I will host a small gathering for your introduction...its the least I owe Henry "my husband" your namesake I dare say"


----------



## Scotley (Jun 30, 2013)

"I would be delighted to hear more of my namesake if it does not pain you to speak of him."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 30, 2013)

"Henry has many stories about him" she laughs " some joyful some painful and some outrageous" then getting up frim the table she says " Here let me show you Henry" and leads him to a study on the second floor. A 4x6 painting is above the fireplace with almost a doppleganger image of yoursel perhaps at 50 staring down at you


----------



## Scotley (Jul 1, 2013)

Startled by the resemblance, Henry says, "It looks as if I have more than just his name."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 6, 2013)

"yes indeed, it did cause a bit of a family squabble" she says...'He was a good man as I hope you will be in time"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 6, 2013)

"I strive to be," Henry says simply. "I hope you'll have time to see me again soon. I expect I'll be needed a break from the palace soon enough. I suspect that working there will be most demanding."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 6, 2013)

Walking him out of the study she says "You know my receiving hours and I shall be in touch about the party"..then as he is about to leave the house she touches his arm and says "The court is layered in deception especially among the royals themselves..be very careful who you consider a friend and who you confide it but above all always speak the truth to his majesty and the heir..you may be punished for doing so but it is your key to survival"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 6, 2013)

Henry looks at her earnestly. "I shall remember your counsel always. I look forward to seeing you again soon." Upon leaving he makes his way back to the stables and sets about making arrangement to sell the horses he bought at a profit. He also makes a note to read up on his namesake. He will also send his father a quick letter about meeting his aunt and how things are going so far.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 6, 2013)

Henry discovers that in two weeks there is a large auction of horses to be held which is when the best stock usually goes as the weekly acutions are more domestic oriented.

Letters are posted


----------



## Scotley (Jul 8, 2013)

Henry decides to hold out for the superior auction and seeks out a simple rental for his servant. A small, but reasonably safe place within a distance to the palace that will not prove onerous. The place should have at minimum a sitting room and two bedrooms large enough for a desk as well as beds. Henry will put his servant in one room and have the other for personal use should the need arise. He'll pay for three months in advance if he can find something.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 9, 2013)

Henry does find a small garrett apartment within an hours distance to the royal palace on foot and it goes for 25 gp a month. It contains two small bedrooms 12x15 a small sitting room 15x15 and two smaller rooms 10x10.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 9, 2013)

Henry will take it. He'll pay for 3 months up front. The plan will be for Daniel to move in as soon as he can pack up their things from the tent on the green though accommodations may be a little spartan at first. He'll get William Deerrun working on some furnishings. 

He'll also pen a note to his aunt Baroness Walking on recommendations for a banker who could serve Henry's modest needs. He'll set up a modest household account for Daniel's expenses and put whatever profits he can get from the leftover wine, spirits and expensive food stuffs he got for the in-vesture as well as the sale of the horses.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 10, 2013)

A reply comes a few days later on heavily emobssed pale blue stationary with scalloped edges..

My Dear Henry,

Banking and Counting Houses abound here in the Capital. I would suggest either Lester Kane & Cabot or First Capital Bank. Both have excellent reputations and sound leadership. 

Sincerely,
Maltida Walking, Baroness

it takes abou 72 hours after the current in game date for you to get him all moved in and squared away.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 10, 2013)

Henry will seek out Lester, Kane and Cabot, put on his elegant timeless style nobles clothes and try to set up some accounts. If he is well received he'll even ask for a modest line of credit...


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 11, 2013)

Henry is received by a mid level banker who introduces himself as Martin Kane .. How may i assist u


----------



## Scotley (Jul 11, 2013)

"A pleasure to meet you sir. My aunt Baroness Walking recommended your establishment to me as I am new to the capital. I will be inducted to serve the royal family later this week and so I have relocated here. I need to establish a couple of modest local accounts, a household account for my servant to manage affairs while I am busy at the palace and a personal account to keep a few coins in should I have need of it."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 13, 2013)

"We can indeed assist you" he says..."We do have draft accounts like you suggest".."How much would you like to deposit"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 13, 2013)

"If it is acceptable I'd like to open the household account with 100 gp and the personal account with 200 gp. I have some assets I am in the process of converting to cash and expect to add to both account a bit over the next two weeks. I'd also like to set up a draft if I can arrange it so that a portion of my stipend from the palace would go directly into my accounts each month."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 13, 2013)

The banker pauses for a bit as if thinking and says finally "Indeed this can be done as you wish, do you wish to deposit it in cash or do you have a letter of credit or bankers cheque"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 14, 2013)

"I have cash today."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 15, 2013)

Very well he says and begins to fill out a series of forms that you in turn sign. After about ten minutes of paperwork he smiles and says all done


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 28, 2013)

As the dancing begins..henry thinks he sees a familar person leaning heavily on a cane walking slowly to a seating area


----------



## Scotley (Jul 29, 2013)

Henry will make his way over. 

[sblock=OOC]The baroness?[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 29, 2013)

So you think but according to the family she is no longer at court


----------



## Scotley (Jul 30, 2013)

Most curious. Henry will make his way closer and see what happens.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 30, 2013)

Moving thru the vast hall henry finds his mark in a seating area populated by eldery women and the odd handsome young man. They are engaged in small talk over a massive silver tea set


----------



## Scotley (Aug 9, 2013)

OOC: Guess I'm a bit late to the party. Sorry, a bunch of my subscribed threads mysteriously un-subscribed. 

Henry will keep an eye out for the baroness. He will dance with the older women who seem interested and do his best.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 13, 2013)

Herny has a few nice dances and nothing untoward happens. He does observe his great aunt leaving shortly after midnight.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 14, 2013)

Henry does his best not to step on anyone's toes or otherwise commit a faux pas.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 14, 2013)

On his day off Henry will visit his servant Daniel and see how things are coming along getting the household established and what kind of profit he turned on the left over wine and spirits. He will put him to work gathering information as might be gossiped about among the servant classes of the capital and he is welcome to make side income as a scribe as for now Henry will have relatively little for him to do. He should keep his eye open for any interesting business prospects as well. 

He will pen a letter to William Deerrun to see how he is doing and check on the status of the campaign desk and furniture that have been ordered. 

He will also finish up the business of selling the horses on the second day off at the auction as planned, hopefully at a profit.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 22, 2013)

Henry finds the small houshold coming together and indeed turns a modest profit of about 500 gold on the food stuffs . Deering redponds  that all should be finished in two weeks. 

Roll a d10 x 1000 thats your profit on the horses less a 10 percenr fee


----------



## Scotley (Oct 3, 2013)

OOC: I thought I had responded to this post weeks ago. Sorry for the delay. 1d10=9 so 8100 gp profit. 

Henry puts 1100 in the household account, have a 1000 sent to his father, pay off his outstanding debts, and puts the remainder (~6500) in his own account at Lester, Kane and Cabot.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 3, 2013)

In the off time he has over the long weekend Henry will check in at the apartment and see how his servant is doing and what sort of rumors he's hearing. 

He'll also try to make some contacts among the bards who frequent the palace.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 5, 2013)

OOC: Hey man, I'm off to the beach with the family until next weekend. I don't expect to post much until then.


----------

